# Thos Russell and son



## peter wilson (Aug 18, 2017)

Anybody know anything about this please paid £60


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

No, but it looks of good quality. Possibly a generic no-name brand with good materials used in it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There's a bit of info here from an old thread...it seems I contributed to it... :yes:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/65217-help-with-a-thomas-russell-and-son-pocket-watch-ive-inherited/&do=embed

This will be moved to the pocket watch section after more people have seen it.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I have more or less the same watch below, unless it is gold its worth about £20 assuming it is running. If you have a look on EBay you will see a few examples for sale some working some not.


----------



## peter wilson (Aug 18, 2017)

Cheers mate


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

i just bought this a 1898 Chester hallmark sliver Thos & Russel from auction has watch maker to the Queen written on the movement and working too


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have added a few to my collection, a well known company from Liverpool that once had a warrant from Victoria.. Price is subjective there are many of there watches still in action, some one mentioned £20 worth more than that,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

peter wilson said:


> Anybody know anything about this please paid £60


 Given it is a full hunter (lid to cover the face), a nice clean dial and it works I think £60 is about right. Thomas Russell was originally a watchmaker although by the 1890's had become a LIverpool jeweller and as was often the case prominent jewellers (ad given their watchmaking heritage) retailed watches, buying in movements from Switzerland or the USA, buying in the case and getting a dial made with their name and logo.


----------

